# Favorite Extreme Bass OD



## Bassman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

So, I've had a Boss Bass overdrive on my board for about 12 or 13 years now. But, to be honest, I've never been a huge fan of the fuzz like tone. I originally got it because I tried out a ton of pedals back then, and I had a hard time finding something with high amounts of gain that still preserved the low end. 

It's certainly gotten the job done over the years now, but I'm considering giving another pedal a shot. There just seems to be so many more options out there now then there used to be (go figure!)

So, what are YOU using on your board ? I'm mainly interested in something that just adds a lot of gain but doesn't suck any tone, especially in lower frequencies. Noise isn't an issue either, as I use a G String II.

I hear Darkglass makes some good stuff. Any experience with those too?


----------



## Merrekof (Jun 22, 2020)

Darkglass B3K, definetely! Or if you want an extra EQ, get the Darkglass B7.

The Boss transforms your clean bass tone into a dist/fuzz/od tone. The B3k splits your signal into a clean and dirty signal wich you can mix to your own taste. This way you have that nasty od tone yet you don't have to sacrifice the low end. 

Maybe another tip, I used to do this too. Get a Boss LS2 and split the signal the way I explained above. This way you can still use the Boss ODB and it might even open up new possibilities with it.


----------



## budda (Jun 22, 2020)

Fuzz?

Fuzzrocious heliotropic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2020)

Sounds like you're looking for a pedal that can blend the wet (distorted) and dry (clean) signal. 

The Darkglass stuff is definitely the most popular right now. I love my A/O head and having demoed the pedal, I think it would certainly be up your alley. There are tons of demos on YT to check out. 

For years I used an MXR M-80, which also has a bendable signal, and I highly recommend that too.


----------



## Beheroth (Jun 22, 2020)

I like everything about darkglass except the tone, they all sound too "polished" even the AO, i feel like the AO is getting there but still lacking something. But if you like the tone you definitely wont be disapointed and if you ever have any problem with their products the customer services is stellar, doug castro himself often comes to the rescue.

Anyway, i'm using an idiotbox blower box cause i like rats on bass, i guess because theyre the opposite of "polished"
Other rat based pedals recomandations : dunwich/magic pedal volt thrower, fuzzrocious rat/cat tail, mxr M85 (designed by the fuzzrocious guy) ...


----------



## lewis (Jun 22, 2020)

Stacking Darkglass pedals with a compressor is THE one if we are going Extreme haha

so something like:

Origin Effects Cali76 > Darkglass B7K > X Ultra > holy fricken god


----------



## stevexc (Jun 23, 2020)

Grab a Source Audio After Shock and experiment to your heart's content.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 23, 2020)

EHX hot wax is my current go to for low tuned guitar and bass. Blend knob, 2 band EQ, and the ability to run reach side separately or stacked, plus it has all the gain you'll ever need.
The only thing I'd change about it, is it would be cool to be able to switch the order of the 2 circuits. As is the Crayons OD side runs into the Hot Wax side, but a little 2 position switch to swap the order could be cool.

I ran a boss ODB3 for a long time, and for $40 it absolutely rips, but the high frequency knob seemed centered in a spot that just didn't work for me. So far the EHX has all the pro's of the ODB3 and none of the cons, plus way more flexibility.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm one of the guys that run a B7K Ultra (or Duality) to a Microtubes 900 so I'm firmly in the Darkglass camp, and yes you can certainly get that extreme bass grind using their stuff.

That said, there's still some fun alternatives. I'm surprised by the Boss Bass Driver, it's the new updated take on the Bass OD, and adds a much needed blend option. I also love the Tech 21 Doug Pinnck sig, since it successfully captures that crushing monster rig into a small pedal. 

Prior to Darkglass I was using an MXR M80, which is a lot of pedal for not much cash. I've been on the hunt for the Soul Power modded versions: ver 3 in particular with it's extra features like 190 boost, more EQ options and a cool red finish.


----------



## Bassman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow...I guess Darkglass really does have a lot of support behind them. I've honestly never heard of them until recently. I am defffffinitely going to have to check them out now! I am hoping some local stores will have the A/O Omicron and the B3K V2. I'd really love to A/B them on my rig (Markbass 15 inch combo and Ibanez SR900). 

Also, that MXR M80 sounds pretty rad in videos too. I get exactly the tone I want out of my bass, amp, and compressor. So, I am not too sure if it would be overkill to get something like the M80. But, the distortion sounds saturated...which is exactly what I go for! Also, built in noise gate...it's 2020. I'd like to see that on more pedals and amps. 

I have a Boss ODB-3, Boss NS-2, and an EHX Micro Metal Muff that I don't need anymore. So, I'll be selling those soon to make room for one of the above mentioned.

Any other suggestions I should be looking at?


----------



## budda (Jun 23, 2020)

https://empresseffects.com/products/heavy

No bass demos on YT that I found, which is BS . Missing a blend knob but gets a lot done.


----------



## Merrekof (Jun 24, 2020)

budda said:


> https://empresseffects.com/products/heavy
> 
> No bass demos on YT that I found, which is BS . Missing a blend knob but gets a lot done.


Blend knob is mandatory imo


----------



## budda (Jun 24, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> Blend knob is mandatory imo



On bass-specific pedals it's more common, most guitarists don't even think about it .


----------



## lewis (Jun 24, 2020)

Bassman1 said:


> Wow...I guess Darkglass really does have a lot of support behind them. I've honestly never heard of them until recently. I am defffffinitely going to have to check them out now! I am hoping some local stores will have the A/O Omicron and the B3K V2. I'd really love to A/B them on my rig (Markbass 15 inch combo and Ibanez SR900).
> 
> Also, that MXR M80 sounds pretty rad in videos too. I get exactly the tone I want out of my bass, amp, and compressor. So, I am not too sure if it would be overkill to get something like the M80. But, the distortion sounds saturated...which is exactly what I go for! Also, built in noise gate...it's 2020. I'd like to see that on more pedals and amps.
> 
> ...


Also, if they happen to have the X7 or X Ultra pedals - 100% just try them too.

I just grabbed the X Ultra and wow....its mind blowingly good. Its a parallel distortion and you control the clean low end, and the distorted high end separately whilst having the EQ sliders


----------



## cardinal (Jun 27, 2020)

My favs has been the B7K, an old green Big Muff, and surprisingly the Fulltone OCD.


----------



## budda (Jun 27, 2020)

cardinal said:


> My favs has been the B7K, an old green Big Muff, and surprisingly the Fulltone OCD.



And after the Fulltone blowup, people are recommending the fuzzrocious demon instead .


----------



## cardinal (Jun 27, 2020)

budda said:


> And after the Fulltone blowup, people are recommending the fuzzrocious demon instead .



And I think Fuzzrocious can put in a clean blend knob, I think. Though after experimenting with various ways to blend clean with OD, I tend to just run pure OD at this point. Even with a B7K I have the blend all the way to OD, just with the OD set relatively low.


----------



## Hexer (Jun 28, 2020)

cardinal said:


> And I think Fuzzrocious can put in a clean blend knob, I think. Though after experimenting with various ways to blend clean with OD, I tend to just run pure OD at this point. Even with a B7K I have the blend all the way to OD, just with the OD set relatively low.


Lately I've been putting the OD in the effects loop (I play using a POD X3 Live without any amp simulations running). I set the pedal's blend to 100% and then use the loop's controlls to blend clean/OD 50/50.

Thats more for low gain OD though. If I want really thick, more extreme OD, I might set it to less clean... not sure though. I still experiment with that. Also I use a Schalltechnik_04 GUMA drive (which basically is a DIY B3K clone) and for more extreme, fuzzy stuff, I actually use a Boss ODB3. I really like it. The only problems I have with it is that it has far more gain than I'll probably ever use and expecially that it's so noisy....

Would love to mod it / get it modded to fix those 2 things.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 28, 2020)

I have an ODB3 (I think that's what it is) that's a pretty good sounding pedal. I tend to roll both the treble and bass back so the kids become more prominent and it sounds cool to me. But usually it's just the B7K for overdrive and a Big Muff for distortion/fuzz. I tried using clean blends with it, but it took away some of the raunch I think.


----------



## Bassman1 (Jun 28, 2020)

cardinal said:


> I have an ODB3 (I think that's what it is) that's a pretty good sounding pedal. I tend to roll both the treble and bass back so the kids become more prominent and it sounds cool to me. But usually it's just the B7K for overdrive and a Big Muff for distortion/fuzz. I tried using clean blends with it, but it took away some of the raunch I think.



The ODB3 is certainly a good pedal and by no means bad. I am not into the fuzz like overdrive it produces though. I just ordered the B7K, Alpha Omega Omicron, and MXR M80 just to try them out and see which ones suits me best. I will report back this week!


----------



## Merrekof (Jun 29, 2020)

Bassman1 said:


> The ODB3 is certainly a good pedal and by no means bad. I am not into the fuzz like overdrive it produces though. I just ordered the B7K, Alpha Omega Omicron, and MXR M80 just to try them out and see which ones suits me best. I will report back this week!


Wow, you are on a shopping spree


----------



## Bassman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> Wow, you are on a shopping spree



Ha! I guess so. Though I should mention, the plan is to A/B them and keep only the winner while returning the rest. 

With limited inventory and Covid closures, it seems to be the best way to try out pedals now... 

I'm itching to hear the B7K!


----------



## Merrekof (Jun 29, 2020)

Bassman1 said:


> Ha! I guess so. Though I should mention, the plan is to A/B them and keep only the winner while returning the rest.
> 
> With limited inventory and Covid closures, it seems to be the best way to try out pedals now...
> 
> I'm itching to hear the B7K!


Looking forward to see/hear the results


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 30, 2020)

Idiotbox Blower Box. Huge low end and great gain from mild overdrive to almost fuzz like. No clean blend but it cuts fine and preserves low end without it.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a B7k Ultra, which sounds amazing, but can be tricky to dial when you switch between basses. I have a habit of getting an awesome sound, then dialing myself out of it. The cab emulator is handy for direct recording too. There is also a Darkglass plugin by Neural DSP, which sounds wicked on synth tracks, 7 string guitar, or bass. It does require iLok though. Similar to that, the Line 6 Helix Native plugin suite has a distortion called Obsidian, which is a definite nod to the Darkglass sound.

I used to work at a major retailer, so have met some of the Darkglass staff. They are seriously great guys!


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jul 1, 2020)

my all time favorite would have to be the MBD by Damnation Audio. i actually did shit myself when i played it through an svt stack for the first time


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 1, 2020)

The Daring Audio Laser Cannon is really cool. It applies high gain distortion/fuzz to a selectable band of frequencies which gives you the option of leaving the low end clean. The last version of the pedal even allowed selecting between 3 different clipping elements. It’s a less “modern” sound than Darkglass stuff but it can rip pretty hard. Unfortunately they can be hard to find.

The MXR M80 is a good pedal, however I would NOT recommend using the distortion circuit while running the XLR out to front of house.


----------



## lewis (Jul 1, 2020)

On the Ultras, anyone tried using 2 together with 2 separate Darkglass IRS active on both blended and if that works? 

Just curious as I've never thought of this before. Could use Nollys on one and a different IR on the other?


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 1, 2020)

lewis said:


> On the Ultras, anyone tried using 2 together with 2 separate Darkglass IRS active on both blended and if that works?
> 
> Just curious as I've never thought of this before. Could use Nollys on one and a different IR on the other?



You mean in parallel? You could totally do that but you’d need to mix the signals back together somehow. Easily done while recording, more of a pain on a pedalboard. The Parallax software actually allows for blending two of the IRs and the results can sound really good. I wish that could be done in the DG suite and saved to the pedals somehow.

Running one cab sim into another would probably not sound so good.


----------



## lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

LordIronSpatula said:


> You mean in parallel? You could totally do that but you’d need to mix the signals back together somehow. Easily done while recording, more of a pain on a pedalboard. The Parallax software actually allows for blending two of the IRs and the results can sound really good. I wish that could be done in the DG suite and saved to the pedals somehow.
> 
> Running one cab sim into another would probably not sound so good.


Yeah sorry that is what I meant 

Im sure there are cheapo pedals that can split then blend signals back together. Will look into it, could be awesome haha


----------



## Merrekof (Jul 2, 2020)

lewis said:


> Im sure there are cheapo pedals that can split then blend signals back together. Will look into it, could be awesome haha


The Boss LS-2 and the Behringer AB100 are the first ones that come to mind


----------



## lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> The Boss LS-2 and the Behringer AB100 are the first ones that come to mind


My Headrush FRFR monitors have 2 inputs.

Could literally do:

Wireless > Tuner > Compressor > Splitter > X Ultra w/ Cab sim >Headrush Input 1
...........................................................> B7K w/ Cab sim >Headrush Input 2

Haha

Would have to do it like this because the Darkglass pedals only apply the Cab sim on the XLR output. Unless there is a splitter/buffer pedal that accepts XLR and puts out XLR too?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 2, 2020)

The Darkglass is the industry standard for the moment, but another honorable mention would be the Tech-21 GED2112-DI, which also splits the signal between clean and grit. This DI pedal sounds a bit more organic, so if you are looking for something more aggressive ala Periphery or Soundgarden's "Outshined", the the Darkglass pedal, or plugin has you covered.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 2, 2020)

lewis said:


> My Headrush FRFR monitors have 2 inputs.
> 
> Could literally do:
> 
> ...



For stage volume, that sounds like a perfectly good solution. But if you need a DI version to front of house you’d need to ask the sound guy to give you two channels and work with him to blend them to your taste - good luck with that unless you’re famous or he’s your friend. 

Looking at pedalboard-friendly mixing solutions such as those mentioned above, most work using unbalanced 1/4” connections. That means you’d have to convert the balanced XLR outs down to unbalanced 1/4”, mix them, and put them into another DI to get back to a balanced XLR out. Doable as far as the signal itself is concerned but you risk adding noise with that type of maneuver depending on the building you’re in. 

A small mixing board would work super well (I’ve seen some on big bass boards) but would take up a lot of space. 

If anyone knows of a small device that can mix two or more balanced signals I’m now super curious.


----------



## lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

LordIronSpatula said:


> For stage volume, that sounds like a perfectly good solution. But if you need a DI version to front of house you’d need to ask the sound guy to give you two channels and work with him to blend them to your taste - good luck with that unless you’re famous or he’s your friend.
> 
> Looking at pedalboard-friendly mixing solutions such as those mentioned above, most work using unbalanced 1/4” connections. That means you’d have to convert the balanced XLR outs down to unbalanced 1/4”, mix them, and put them into another DI to get back to a balanced XLR out. Doable as far as the signal itself is concerned but you risk adding noise with that type of maneuver depending on the building you’re in.
> 
> ...



im hoping something exists haha


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 2, 2020)

lewis said:


> im hoping something exists haha



I feel like it _has _to. The Behringer MX400 line mixer is the perfect size and does four unbalanced channels: $24. Seems like someone could do something similar with balanced ins and outs for under $40.

This seems like it could be the kind of obvious utility pedal that would be super easy to design and build but there’s just not quite enough demand for it, so it has to be custom-made for way too much money.


----------



## Merrekof (Jul 2, 2020)

LordIronSpatula said:


> If anyone knows of a small device that can mix two or more balanced signals I’m now super curious.


How about those small PA mixer. Like with 4 inputs or so?


----------



## lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I feel like it _has _to. The Behringer MX400 line mixer is the perfect size and does four unbalanced channels: $24. Seems like someone could do something similar with balanced ins and outs for under $40.
> 
> This seems like it could be the kind of obvious utility pedal that would be super easy to design and build but there’s just not quite enough demand for it, so it has to be custom-made for way too much money.


ok possibly found something.

Radial mix 2:1 box?

this - 








Mix two channels to a single mono output
Individual level controls can be bypassed when not in use
Balanced 1/4″ TRS and XLR inputs
Completely passive, no need for power

Looks small enough to pedal board mount too and is only £128


----------



## lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

could then get a cheap Mooer ABY splitter for the start of the chain (they are like £20 or something)

I think this could be killer

so:

Wireless > Tuner > Cali76 > Mooer ABY > Darkglass X Ultra w/IR > Radial 2:1
.............................................................................................................> F.O.H
.........................................................> Darkglass B7K w/dif IR > Radial 2:1


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 2, 2020)

lewis said:


> could then get a cheap Mooer ABY splitter for the start of the chain (they are like £20 or something)
> 
> I think this could be killer
> 
> ...



Dude that should do it! The Radial is exactly what I was envisioning. I knew there had to be something like that out there, guess I used the wrong keywords while searching haha.


----------



## lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Dude that should do it! The Radial is exactly what I was envisioning. I knew there had to be something like that out there, guess I used the wrong keywords while searching haha.


Shame its alot more money than expected but hell, its a great soloution!

Original plan was to stack a B7K without an IR, into the Xultra with IR and run out to PA but I feel like this route will give me more options and better tone blending


----------



## Bassman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

OK...results are in:

MXR M80:
I found this really handy. The preamp alone added a lot to my tone, and there's just a tone of great features on it. The distortion channel was also good, but it lacked clarity.

Darkglass Alpha Omicron:
This pedal was cool, and I wanted to like it more. However, I wanted more clarity and definition out of the distortion. The amount of distortion seemed to be slightly more than the B7K. But, it also just didn't sound as good as I had hoped. 

Darkglass B7K: This pedal sounds amazing. I mean, it truly preserves your tone, but then it makes it a little better too. Slapping with the drive all the way sounded badass. However, the drive knob just didn't have as much gain in tap as I was expecting. I think it definitely sounds better than the ODB-3, but it also has maybe half the amount of gain available as the ODB-3. This was a bit of a disappointment, as my pinch harmonics came out Well and always have on my ODB-3, yet, struggled to shine with presence on the B7K. 

I'm definitely returning the Alpha Omicron and M80. I'm on the fence about the B7K though. It seems like it would sound great in the context of a full band. I can just hear it's potential. However, the ODB-3 really seems to outdo the B7K when the bass is the centerpiece (Primus esque 3 piece band). Really, if the B7K had just a little more gain on tap, it would be a simple choice. Since it doesn't, I'm going to have to mull this one over. 

It turns out the Boss ODB-3 is still a strong contender with today's pedals!


----------



## Merrekof (Jul 7, 2020)

Remember my first post? I'd try the ODB3 with a Boss LS2. This way you can preserve the low end on the second channel


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 7, 2020)

If you want "a little more gain on tap" from the B7k, try using another pedal in front of it as an extra gain stage. Maybe the M80 as a clean boost, which would also give you pre-drive EQ control in addition to the B7k's EQ controls, which are mostly post-drive with the exception of the switches IIRC.


----------



## lewis (Jul 7, 2020)

needing more juice from the Darkglass pedals, is why I always want a compressor infront of them.

You get a Cali76 going infront of that B7K and you are going to be in heaven.
The Darkglass stuff stacks really well too. Its why Im getting a B7K Ultra next and pairing it with my X Ultra


----------



## Bassman1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hmm interesting. I bet it would sound like a beast stacked. However, I share my Pedalboard with my guitar pedals as Well. So, real estate is tight ! 

I only tried the Alpha Omicron and the B7K. Are there any other Darkglass pedals you all recommend that would potentially offer more gain ? Honestly, the B7K is the best sounding bass OD I've heard in person. Yet, for what I play, having more distortion on top would be ideal. 

Do any of you think the X series pedals would accomplish that ? I'm tempted by the B7K ultra, but I doubt that adds any more gain...?


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 8, 2020)

X series might do the trick. More gain available than B7k, clearer than AO. Full disclosure, I’m making this comparison based on clips because I don’t own a Bxk. But the X7 has plenty of gain IMO. Might not “preserve your tone” to the degree the B7k did because the parallel processing of two separate bands can really change your midrange voicing depending on how you set the controls. 

Is it possible you have a guitar pedal already on your board that you can use as a gain stage in front of the B7k? A clean boost, compressor, EQ, or lighter overdrive could potentially work, although such pedals don’t always play well with low end if designed for guitar.


----------



## Bassman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

That's really interesting... I might need to try one of those out then. The X7 certainly seems intriguing. 

I have a tube Screamer on board I use to push my guitar amp. It does absolute wonders for that job. I tried it with the B7K, and it definitely added more gain. However, it also thinned out the tone some as it rolls off a lot of the low end. I didn't try tweaking the gain on my Xotic SP compressor...I didn't think of using it in that capacity honestly. But, maybe that's worth a whirl too.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 8, 2020)

Bassman1 said:


> That's really interesting... I might need to try one of those out then. The X7 certainly seems intriguing.
> 
> I have a tube Screamer on board I use to push my guitar amp. It does absolute wonders for that job. I tried it with the B7K, and it definitely added more gain. However, it also thinned out the tone some as it rolls off a lot of the low end. I didn't try tweaking the gain on my Xotic SP compressor...I didn't think of using it in that capacity honestly. But, maybe that's worth a whirl too.



Word to the wise - some of the early X7s had a fault that caused the low band to fuzz out at 9 volts. If you buy a new one with that issue (unlikely), you’ll be covered by warranty and Darkglass’s well-regarded customer service. If you buy used, make sure you have an option to return or a power supply that can provide over 9v. The used X7 I ended up with has this issue but my Truetone supplies all have 12v available. 

Definitely try the SP as a boost. It’s not the best-regarded comp for bass but it’s supposed to work pretty well as a boost.


----------



## Bassman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Good to know ! I have a true tone power brick as well. So, I should be covered in that regard. 

Do any of you think the Aloha Omega or Alpha Omega Ultra would also be worth a try ? While I wasn't a big fan of the Omicron, I wonder if the bigger versions would provide the more gain I'm after.


----------



## lewis (Jul 8, 2020)

+1 on the X series

My X Ultra has way more gain on tap but they all require a compressor imo if sweet modern metal is the aim.

There is a reason Nolly runs a comp  guys a genius


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 8, 2020)

Bassman1 said:


> Do any of you think the Aloha Omega or Alpha Omega Ultra would also be worth a try ? While I wasn't a big fan of the Omicron, I wonder if the bigger versions would provide the more gain I'm after.



Unlikely. The only differences on the bigger versions are more outputs and more EQ flexibility. The EQ sections are _after_ the drive section so they won’t allow you to push it into higher gain by boosting frequencies.


----------



## Bassman1 (Jul 9, 2020)

My thought process is that the extra EQ capability of the Ultra versions could possibly bring the clarity to the distortion. That was the main issue with the Alpha Omicron. The X series are certainly intriguing as well. I guess I will try them out one of these days, but until then I will just have to stick with the ODB-3 I suppose.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 9, 2020)

Bassman1 said:


> My thought process is that the extra EQ capability of the Ultra versions could possibly bring the clarity to the distortion. That was the main issue with the Alpha Omicron. The X series are certainly intriguing as well. I guess I will try them out one of these days, but until then I will just have to stick with the ODB-3 I suppose.



Sure, having more control over the high end can make the pedal sound clearer. Just doesn’t do anything to the gain in the drive circuit in these particular pedals. 

Did boosting with the SP not work out?


----------



## Bassman1 (Jul 9, 2020)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Sure, having more control over the high end can make the pedal sound clearer. Just doesn’t do anything to the gain in the drive circuit in these particular pedals.
> 
> Did boosting with the SP not work out?



For sure! The Alpha series seemed to have more gain available. The clarity was really the issue. Unfortunately, I returned the pedal before I got the chance to use my compressor as a boost before it. I think I will do another round of tryouts in the future, and I will include the B7K again or just the B7K Ultra.


----------



## SexHaver420 (Jul 12, 2020)

I didn't even read this thread but the Boss HM-2 is a godly bass pedal.


----------



## redkombat (Jul 13, 2020)

morley george lynch tippler a going into darkglass then di , b going into sans amp then di and c going to a radial di. all three channels on at the same time and the boost on the triple turned up


----------



## Adieu (Jul 13, 2020)

DS-1 with high-level/low-gain settings into a PA is a surprisingly useable backup or practice option.


----------

